# هذا اول موضوع لي هنا.. اتمنى ان يعجبكم



## خليفة أمين (28 يناير 2010)

*Climatiseur voiteur comment ça marche
*​
*

*​

​*

*​


Une clim automatique comporte un panneau où on affiche la température souhaitée. Le système va alors tenir compte de la température intérieure, de la température extérieure, de l'ensoleillement dans l'habitacle pour moduler le volume d'air chaud et d'air froid à rentrer en jouant sur le débit du motoventilateur d'habitacle et sur l'orientation des ouies de ventilation/aération pour réguler la température comme ici sur Laguna2 ​*



*​Si la température de consigne est supérieure à la température extérieure et de l'habitacle, il mettra le chauffage en route. 
*Eléments constitutifs, Comment ça marche*
 
Il y a 2 types de climatisation ​ - le type classique sur la plupart des véhicules Européens (Clio 1, R19, Safrane, Clio2, 206, etc…) , la clim fonctionne avec détendeur et une bouteille dans le circuit HP. Il y a 2 ports d'accès : un sur le circuit BP et un sur le circuit HP voir 
- le montage dit Harrison sur la plupart des véhicules Américains, les Volvo, certaines Audi et les dernières Renault (LagunaII, ScenicII, MeganeII, … liste non exhaustive) avec un orifice calibré et une bouteille dans le circuit BP juste avant le compresseur, cf. page 32 de Dans ce montage, il n'y a en général qu'un seul port d'accès BP. 
Donc bien repérer où se trouve la bouteille filtrante 
- entre le condenseur et l'évaporateur, donc dans le circuit HP, dans le montage classique 
- entre l'évaporateur et le compresseur, donc dans le circuit BP, dans le montage Harrison. 
 Mode classique avec détendeur


* 

*

 Légende : 
GHP : Gaz haute pression 
LHP : Liquide haute pression 
GBP : Gaz basse pression 
LBP : Liquide basse pression 
Les valeurs de pression citées ci-dessous peuvent varier d'un véhicule à l'autre ... les valeurs citées sont celles de la Volvo 480 (clim R12) 
1/ Au repos, il y a typiquement 5 bars de pression dans tout le circuit 
2/ Le compresseur met le gaz en pression et en vertu de la loi qui lie pression et température, la température augmente 
Voici un compresseur de Clio2, moteur D4F 1L2 16V .. le fluide entre par le gros tuyau (suction) et ressort comprimé par le petit 

 * 

*
 Le gaz passe dans le condenseur, cet espèce de radiateur qui se trouve à l'avant du véhicule … le gaz se refroidit donc et passe dans l'état liquide haute pression 
3/ Le liquide va dans la bouteille filtrante qui sert aussi de réservoir pour effacer les à-coups du compresseur .. ici en bas à gauche du condenseur dans une clio2 

 



puis le fluide va dans un détendeur (toujours sur Clio2) 

 



la pression tombe brutalement et toujours à cause de la loi température/pression, la température chute aussi brutalement. 
4/ L'évaporateur, cette espèce de radiateur qui se trouve dans l'habitacle … sous l'effet de l'air extérieur, réchauffe le fluide qui le traverse, le liquide haute pression se vaporise et ce faisant, absorbe de la chaleur, ce qui refroidit l'habitacle. 
5/ Le gaz basse pression s'en retourne vers le compresseur. 
 Montage Harrison 
[align=left] Dans le montage Harrison, il n'y a pas de détendeur mais un étrangleur, en anglais FOT (Fixed Orifice Tube ). Comme il n'y a pas de bouteille filtrante à cet endroit et afin d'éviter que des débris ne viennent obstruer l'étrangleur lui-même, ce dernier est doté d'1 filtre en amont ; un autre filtre en aval sert à homogénéiser le fluide en sortie. L'étrangleur assure un débit de l'état liquide (HP) à l'état liquide plus vapeur (BP). 
Dans ce montage, la bouteille est située sur le circuit BP entre l'évaporateur et le compresseur, pour éviter d'avoir du liquide à l'entrée du compresseur … ça vaut mieux car les liquides étant incompressibles, c'est le compresseur qui rendrait l'âme … 


 *

*

 Et voilà pourquoi dans ce montage, la bouteille est dans le circuit BP et le port de service BP sur la bouteille
* Ports d'accès*
 Sur une clim R12, les ports d'accès sont à visser et de diamètres différents entre le port BP et le port HP. 
Sur une clim R134a, les ports d'accès sont à encliqueter aussi de diamètres différents en général (car évidemment il y a des exceptions) large et souvent rouge (mais pas ici sur Rover 214) pour le port HP, donc entre le compresseur et le haut du condenseur 

* 

*

bouchon dévissé : on voit la valve, en fait comme une valve de roue mais en plus gros 
plus étroit et souvent bleu (mais pas ici sur Rover 214)pour le port BP donc entre l'évaporateur et le compresseur 

 *

*

Sur Clio2, les 2 valves sont facilement visibles 

 



Sur 206, le port BP se trouve au bout d'une durite sur le tablier 

 





* 

*

tandis que le port HP se trouve près de la bouteille, du condenseur et du pressostat 

 



Pour les opérations de retrofit, on trouve des adaptateurs de ports R12-R134 droits ou courbés selon la place disponible sous le capot 

 





Certains véhicules utilisant le montage Harrison ne possèdent qu'un seul port d'accès, sur le circuit Basse pression souvent au niveau de la bouteille 
comme ici sur Volvo 480 

 


 Attention : certains véhicules récents, Laguna II, Scénic II, Mégane II utilisent le montage Harrison avec en fait un seul port d'accès sur le circuit BP, le plus souvent sur la bouteille, mais avec unconnecteur type HP .. comme on le voit ici sur Laguna II

 


*
Pressostats*
 Plusieurs pressostats surveillent les pressions pour éviter: 
- la casse du compresseur en cas de pression de gaz insuffisante, car les liquides étant incompressibles, le compresseur n'y résisterait pas 
- l'explosion du système en cas de surpression. 
*Les valeurs données ci-dessous sont celles de la Volvo 480 et constituent des ordres de grandeur qui peuvent varier d'un véhicule à l'autre *
 
Pressostat BP

 Au niveau du compresseur, il y a un pressostat basse pression qui sur la Volvo480 ouvre à 3 bars et connecte à 3,5 bars, pressostat que l'on voit ici tout en bas avec 2 fils électriques 


 




Donc s'il y a moins de 3 bars de pression, le système de commande empêche le compresseur de s'enclencher ; c'est en général le cas quand il n'y a pas assez de gaz dans le circuit. 
Pressostat de vitesse accéléré du motoventilateur moteur
 En bas du condenseur, un pressostat (numéroté 9 sur le schéma ci-dessous) se ferme quand il y a plus de 21 bars de pression et vient commander au travers d'un relais la 2° vitesse du ventilateur électrique de refroidissement. L'effet escompté est de faire baisser la température donc la pression. 
Pressostat HP
 Toujours en bas du condenseur, un autre pressostat de sécurité (numéroté 10 sur le schéma ci-dessous) s'ouvre quand il y a plus de 32 bars de pression dans le circuit et le compresseur n'est alors plus alimenté électriquement. 


 



Ces 2 pressostats se trouvent en bas du condenseur à l'avant gauche derrière un cache en plastique (à droite sur la photo)

 



Ecarter le cache et voilà les 2 pressostats B24 et E12 en Bleu et Marron

 



Pressostat Tri-fonctions :Trinary switch
 Sur les véhicules modernes, que ce soit dans le montage classique ou Harrison, les 3 pressostats BP, HP et mise en marche du motoventilateur a vitesse élevée sont remplacés par un seul et unique pressostat tri-fonctions (en anglais trinary switch) ... à noter toutefoius que dans certaines voitures récentes (ex Laguna2), le pressostat tri-fonctions se *******e de passer la valeur de pression au calculateur d'injection qui lui régule la vitesse du motoventilateur moteur.








Pressostat 3-fonction sur Rover 214 en bas et à gauche du condenseur

 




Pressostat 3-fonction sur Laguna 2 en bas et à gauche du condenseur : pression de coupure BP 2 bars, HP 27 bars ; dans le cas de la laguna2, le calculateur d'injection commande les ventilateurs de refroidissement moteur en fonction de la haute pression du circuit réfrigérant et de la vitesse du véhicule


 



Pressostat 3-fonctions sur clio2 en bas et à gauche du condenseur

 

 

Presssotat 3-fonctions sur 206 à droite du condenseur entre la bouteille et le port HP

 




Démontage des Pressostats
 Les pressostats sont montés derrière des valves Schrader, en fait des valves genre valves de pneus mais en plus gros. De ce fait, on peut donc démonter le pressostat sans créer de fuite du fluide frigorigène. 
Vanne de sécurité
 Si les 2 sécurités décrites précédemment (mise en marche de la vitesse maxi du motoventilateur et coupure du compresseur) ne suffisent pas, une vanne d'évacuation se situe souvent sur le compresseur juste aussi du pressostat BP ... ici sur Volvo 480 


 



Entretien
 L'entretien systématique de la boucle de climatisation n'est pas recommandé par tous les 
constructeurs automobiles (voir votre carnet d'entretien du véhicule). Par ailleurs, la 
multiplication des interventions peut entraîner des rejets dans l'atmosphère de fluide 
frigorigène et même parfois dégrader le taux de fuite de la boucle si le travail n'est pas effectué 
avec un soin tout particulier. Ainsi, tant que la climatisation produit de l'air froid, il est 
inutile de la faire réviser, ni de la faire recharger en fluide frigorigène. En effet, il a été 
mesuré, sur dix véhicules différents, qu'une boucle de climatisation ayant perdu 40%, voire 
même 50% de sa charge en réfrigérant, continue à produire normalement de l'air froid, sans 
engendrer une surconsommation supplémentaire de carburant. En cas de fuite importante de 
fluide frigorigène, la climatisation ne produira plus assez de froid, un contrôle du système est 
alors nécessaire pour notamment repérer la fuite et la réparer, avant de le recharger en fluide 
frigorigène. 
Pour assurer une bonne lubrification du système et maintenir en bon état le joint tournant du 
compresseur, faire fonctionner la climatisation, même en hiver, sur de courtes périodes 
(10 minutes par semaine, de préférence lorsque la circulation est fluide ou mieux encore sur 
route ou autoroute afin de limiter la surconsommation de carburant), On limite ainsi les fuites 
de réfrigérant. 
Stationner à l’ombre quand c’est possible, permet de limiter les apports solaires à l'intérieur 
du véhicule et donc permet de réduire le besoin en climatisation pour rafraîchir l'habitacle. 
Ouvrir les fenêtres, avant d'enclencher le système de climatisation, pour évacuer le 
maximum de chaleur et ensuite les refermer dès qu'on le met en fonctionnement." 
 
*En résumé: *
* - si la clim fait du froid ... y toucher le moins possible *
* - nettoyer surtout le condenseur (espèce de radiateur à l'avant de la voiture) qui se charge de débris, notamment d'insectes qui viennet boucher les ailettes de refroidissement *
* - changer régulièrement le filtre d'habitacle et faire un sort aux bactéries dans l'évaporateur *
* - veiller à ce que le trou d'évacuation de l'eau de dégrivage de l'évaporateur soit bien débouché *
* - en ce qui concerne la recharge "préventive" (sic) : Si le système de climatisation a une fuite, il faudra faire une recharge de fluide puisque *
* cette fuite entraîne un mauvais rendement de la clim. *
* Cependant cette recharge ne se justifie pas si votre climatisation n'a pas de fuite. Autrement dit, conseiller des recharges périodiques *
* est un non sens si on dispose d'une climatisation totalement étanche. *
* De même, changer une bouteille filtrante de façon anticipée ne se justifie pas si le circuit n'a pas été ouvert .. pire ce changement impose d'ouvrir le circuit avec le risque non négligeable de provoquer des fuites : joints mal lubrifiées, serrage incorrect, etc… *
 

nettoyer le condenseur 
 Le débarrasser des débris (insectes, pussières formant boues) avec une brosse fine … attention c'est fragile … le guide Haynes déconseille même l'utilisation d'un compresseur à air. A fortiori un karcher à racaille est évidemment peu adapté. 
Bon on peut utiliser un jet d'eau ou un compresseur à faible niveau de pression dé préférence dans le sens moteur vers extérieur pour éviter d'encrasser le radiateur de refroidissement. Si cela est impossible, protéger les éléments électriques des projections d'eau
 Changer le filtre d'habitacle 
 Un filtre fortement encrassé, donc colmaté, laissera passer peu d'air, ce qui pourra accélérer le givrage de l'évaporateur. 
En cas de panne, on pourra le supprimer temporairement pour voir si cela influence la circulation d'air dans l'évaporateur 
Consulter le manuel du véhicule pour changer ce filtre d'habitacle qui n'existe pas dans la plupart des véhicules d'avant 1995
 Faire un sort aux bactéries 
 L'influence mécanique est nulle mais là c'est votre santé qui est concernée. En effet l'humidité ambiante dans l'évaporateur en fait un nid douillet pour bactéries … qui ne résistent pas aux produits fongicides adaptés. 
 Déboucher le trou d'évacuation des condensats 
 C'est dans l'évaporateur que se fait le l'absorption de chaleur, ce qui a aussi pour conséquence de condenser l'humidité ambiante. L'eau ainsi accumulée doit pouvoir s'écouler sous la voiture. Il est donc très important de vérifier que le tuyau d'évacuation des condensats n'est pas bouché ... sous peine de risque avéré de givrage de l'évaporateur. 
L'évacuation est située en bas de l'évaporateur. On peut donc repérer dans le capot moteur l'endroit ou le système de climatisation traverse le tablier pour entrer dans l'habitacle. L'évaporateur est derrière et en bas de ce dernier, souvent 15 à 20 cm en dessous, se situe l'évacuation des condensats. 
Sur la Volvo 480, à l'aplomb du tuyau qui vient de l'étrangleur, ici avec manchon thermique isolant noir puis vert à l'entrée dans l'habitacle, on trouve la sortie des condensats, repérée sur le bas de la photo par un morceau de gaine électrique : 






Dans la Rover 214, le tuyau d'évacuation des condensats est aussi en bas de l'évaporateur au pied du passager ... donc si le tuyau est bouché ou décroché, le passager pourra expérimenter le bain de pieds gratuit ... d'ailleurs il a déjà expérimenté car en le nettoyant, j'avais mal remis le tuyau et l'eau coulait directement à l'intérieur

 



*La Clim de démarre pas –*  
 Votre clim ne démarre plus… on n'entend plus le compresseur … que faire ? 
Il convient d'abord de vérifier 
- l'entretien du système .. tel que décrit au point 10 ci-dessus 
- que les fusibles liés à la climatisation et à la ventilation ne sont pas coupés 
- que la température n'est pas trop basse … eh oui tout simplement car si la température extérieure est trop basse, la sonde de température dans l'évaporateur refusera de mettre la clim en route. De même, une température basse peut amener naturellement le fluide réfrigérant à une pression si basse que le pressostat BP coupera naturellement 
- qu'aucun fil (alimentation, masse, sonde) n'est débranché 
- que la courroie d'entrainement du compresseur est correctement placée et tendue 
Ces vérifications faites … alors

​​​


----------



## خليفة أمين (28 يناير 2010)

Important : Vérifier que les ventilateurs tournent 
  1/ Vérifier d'abord que la ventilation intérieure est activée soit manuellement soit automatiquement (en particulier dans le cas d'une clim automatique), sinon une sécurité bloquera la clim. Si le ventilateur intérieur ne tourne pas, cette sécurité empêchera le démarrage de la clim 
 2/ Quand on met la clim en route regarder si le ventilateur de refroidissement moteur se met à tourner. Si OUI, le circuit de commande de clim est OK, si NON c'est qu'une sécurité refuse de mettre la clim en marche. 
 En effet dans la plupart des voitures, le ventilateur moteur est en parallèle avec le compresseur… donc s'il tourne, cela veut dire que la commande est OK (pressostat BP, pressostat HP, température de l'évaporateur OK) 
 Certains véhicules possèdent un seul motoventilateur tandis que d'autres en ont 2, dont un seul dédié à la clim… un œil avisé et exercé peut aussi tirer profit de cette distinction. 

 Vérifier que le pressostat BP ou 3-fonction ne coupe 
 pas la clim 
  Comme expliqué plus haut, si le pressostat BP, ou son homologue le pressostat tri fonction, détecte une pression de fluide frigorifique trop basse, en général parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de fluide dans le système, il coupera la clim. 
 Evidemment, si le pressostat est malade, il pourra couper la clim n'importe quand. 
 Avec un ohmmètre on peut vérifier si le circuit de ce pressostat BP ou tri-fonction est ouvert ou bien au contraire fermé. Dans ce cas, l'ohmmètre indiquera une résistance faible voire nulle. 
 Si la panne est aléatoire, pour cause d'un faux contact de pressostat (assez fréquent), on aura valablement intérêt à installer sur les fils du pressostat un petit connecteur de façon à mesurer facilement la valeur ohmique du pressostat comme ici un petit connecteur inséré avec 2 attaches rapides en parallèle sur les 2 fils qui sortent du pressostat pour faciliter la lecture avec un Ohmmètre

 



 Mesure avec un ohmmètre vraiment basique …. Un mesureur de court-circuit en fait 

 




 



 On peut aussi vérifier que ce n'est pas le pressostat BP ou Trifonction qui déraille en le débranchant électriquement et en court circuitant un TRES TRES COURT INSTANT les cosses ... juste le temps de voir si le compresseur se met en route et si le ventilateur moteur se met en route 
  vérifier la sonde de température de l'évaporateur 
  De la même façon cette sonde peut couper la climatisation si la température est trop basse. Vérifier sa valeur. 
 les autres sondes 
  Sur les véhicules à clim automatique, il y a une foultitude de sondes (capteur de température extérieure, capteur de température intérieure, capteur d'ensoleillement, etc...) qui, s'ils se mettent à dérailler peuvent couper la clim .. il faut les repérer ou aller chez un agent de la marque pour analyse 
 C'est en particulier le cas de la sonde de température extérieure qui sert aussi à l'affichage de la température extérieure dans l'habitacle. Une vérification simple consiste donc à vérifier que cette sonde n'affiche une température ni fortement trop basse ni fortement trop haute. 
 Alimentation directe du compresseur 
  De façon ultime, on pourra alimenter en direct le compresseur pendant un TRES TRES COURT instant, juste le temps de vérifier que le compresseur s'enclenche. 

 *Pannes & réparations *
  Bon si le climatiseur s'enclenche mais se coupe au bout d'un moment, le problème peut être un peu plus délicat à trouver et un manomètre sera utile voire indispensable. Pour certaines pannes, il faudra 2 manomètres, un sur le circuit BP et un sur le circuit HP 
  Niveau de réfrigérant bas 
  Clim à l'arrêt depuis quelque temps, on peut d'abord le détecter en constatant un pressostat BP ouvert. Un manomètre sur le circuit BP confirmera le diagnostic (moins de 2 ou 3 bars de pression selon les véhicules) 
  Le compresseur cycle 
  Le compresseur s'enclenche, puis au bout d'un moment se coupe puis se ré-enclenche et ainsi de suite 
 Ce mode de fonctionnement n'est pas complètement anormal en particulier dans les montages Harrison sans sonde de température évaporateur où le cyclage du compresseur est utilisé pour réguler le niveau de froid désiré 

 Dans le cas d'un cyclage intempestif, il faut donc savoir quelle sonde (pressostat BP, pressostat HP, sonde de température de l'évaporateur) provoque cette connexion-déconnexion? Ce peut être : 
 - le pressostat HP, par exemple par ce que le condenseur est encombré de débris … donc commencer par nettoyer le condenseur 
 - le pressostat BP, par exemple parce qu'il y a une obstruction dans le système ou bien parce que l'évaporateur n'est pas traversé par assez d'air frais ; il faut donc commencer par enlever temporairement le filtre d'habitacle afin de voir si le phénomène continue de se produire 
 - la sonde de température de l'évaporateur, par exemple parce que le tuyau d'évacuation des condensats est bouché, et que l'eau accumulé fabrique un bouchon de glace 
 -évidemment si une sonde déraille, cela peut provoquer intempestivement un tel cyclage 

 D'autres causes (liste non exhaustive) peuvent conduite à un cyclage excessif 
 - condenseur chargé de débris ==> pas assez de refroidissemment ==> pression trop élevé ==> coupure HP 
 - ventilateur moteur ne tourne pas ou pas bien ==> pas de refroidissement du condenseur ==> coupure HP 
 - trop de fluide frigorigène ==> pression trop élevé ==> coupure HP 
 - présence d'air dans le circuit frigo ==> pression trop élevée 
 - détendeur (ou orifice calibré) malade grand ouvert ==> trop de pression dans la partie BP ==> le compresseur en remet une couche ==> trop de pression globale 
 - osbtruction (débros) entre le condenseur et l'évaporateur==> la pression monte dans le circuit HP ==> coupure HP 
 - Un niveau d'humidité trop élevé dans le système provoquera aussi une obstruction, en fait un petit bouchon de glace ce qui conduira à un tel cyclage mais dans ce cas, à cause de l'obstruction, le manomètre basse pression ne remontera que très lentement 
 Au-delà il faut 2 manomètres, un sur le circuit BP et un sur le circuit HP, ce dont dispose rarement l'amateur 
  Fuites 
 Le lecteur lira , avec délectation, les périgrinations de Maitre Kazouille au pays de la fuite sur une clio 2 
 S'il y a une fuite, il faut insérer un traceur et chercher la fuite avec une lampe UV : l'amateur doit pouvoir le faire comme l'atteste le témoignage de Kazouille (38€ en 2004) in .. on trouve de tels systèmes à vendre sur eBay (mais c'est parfois très coûteux) 
 Dans certains cas, on peut aussi chercher la fuite en faisant le vide et en mettant de l'azote dans le circuit .. mais cela nécessite en général un matériel spécial qui n'est pas à la portée de l'amateur. J'ai vu un pro faire cela avec succès sur un condenseur de Scenic .. faire le vide, brancher une grosse bouteille d'azote et injecter l'azote .. puis chercher la fuite ... en fait les bulles d'azote qui sortent du condenseur qui est aspergé d'une bruine d'eau 
 Souvent c'est le condenseur, ramasse cailloux au ras du bitume qui trinque ... on peut 
 parfois le faire réparer chez un réparateur de radiateur avec une résine epoxy​


----------



## مستريورك (29 يناير 2010)

*مرحبا بك*

الاخ خليفة :77:

مرحبا بك واهلا بك عضو مميز بيننا 

في ملتقانا 

:13: ملتقي المهندسين العرب  :13:

ومشكور علي موضوعك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بك زميلا و اخا موضوعك رائع و اي حد يقدر يقرأ الصور لو عنده فكرة بالمكونات ولكن محتاج ترجمة من الفرنسية
و مشكور و اهلا بك و موفق باذن الله


----------



## خليفة أمين (31 يناير 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> الاخ خليفة :77:
> 
> مرحبا بك واهلا بك عضو مميز بيننا
> 
> ...


 شكرا وبارك الله في على المروررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خليفة أمين (31 يناير 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مرحبا بك زميلا و اخا موضوعك رائع و اي حد يقدر يقرأ الصور لو عنده فكرة بالمكونات ولكن محتاج ترجمة من الفرنسية
> و مشكور و اهلا بك و موفق باذن الله​


شكرا أخي على المرور 
رح نترجم الموضوع الى العربية ان شاء الله
​


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يناير 2010)

أهلا بك عضو جديد بيننا وانشاء الله تكون مميزا والموضوع يدل على ذلك


----------



## ابن العميد (1 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميلا جدا بس مشكلته لغته الفرنسي ميفهموش كتير من الشباب هنا بس بداية موفقة .....


----------



## sailara (24 أبريل 2010)

موضو شيق جدا شكر الله لك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى بوكوورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد العادلى (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

